# المواصفة رقم nfpa 30



## ja'far abu shaikha (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الأعزاء يرجى المساعدة في معرفة كل ما يتعلق بالمواصفة الامريكية رقم nfpa 30
وخاصة شروط تخزين المواد الكيميائية القابلة للإشتعال...
ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني العزاء المهندس غسان خليل علوة، قلب شجاع من الاردن، الدكتور عدنان، جلال ثابت الأغبري، Sayed00
أنا حولة البحث عن هذا الموضوع ولكني لم أستطع الوصول إلى إجابة شافية ولهذا أطلب منكم المساعدة وأنا أنتظر إجابتكم بفارغ الصبر...
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يوليو 2009)

الأخ جعفر

يمكن تحميل المواصفة من هذا الرابط 

http://ifile.it/s2ni1j/nfpa_30_flammable_and_combustible_liquids_code_2000.rar 

أما مناقشة المحتوى فنحتاج إلى أساس للمناقشة فهل هناك معلومة معينة تطلبها أم أنك تريد تلخيص لكل المواصفة (طبعاً هذا شبه مستحيل) أم أنك قرأت المواصفة ولم تفهم جزء معين.. 

كلما كان طلبك محدداً وواضحاً سهل علينا تلبيته...


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز علي السبيعي على هذا المجهود، ولكن الرابط لا يعمل أخي العزيز...


----------



## علي الحميد (28 يوليو 2009)

الرابط شغال 100%

أرجو أن تحاول مرة أخرى وسأقوم بتحميله في موقع آخر


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز علي السبيعي على هذا المجهود الرائع...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخ علي:
الرابط يعمل
وتم تحميل الملف


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألا يوجد بعض المعلومات باللغة العربية إخواني الأعزاء...


----------



## علي الحميد (4 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ جعفر 

لديك رسالة خاصة...


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز علي السبيعي على هذه الإفادة...


----------



## mohsen0977 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_wahead (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي الخزاعي (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني العزاء اريد معرفة اي كود يعتمد عليه تصميم_flame_arrester مع الشكر


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي على الملفات


----------

